# Are Zoo Med Terrariums Escape Proof - Worried about my Thumbnails



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody use the Zoo Med Brand Terrariums?

I ask because I just put my Thumbnails in one.

I have had them in a Smaller Exo Terra Terrarium for 5 Months now and have never had an escape problem.

But it was small and my friend bought me a much larger Zoo Med that was on clearance at PetSmart so I decided to give them an upgrade.

I know that they would be escape proof for regular Poison Dart Frogs but Thumbnails are so small.

I set up the Terrarium and then transferred my Frogs.

I have 4 of them and made sure to count them at every step of the process so none would get loose.

The last thing that I had to do was take off the top to put in my Exo Terra Temperature/Humidity gauge in.

They were all sitting on the top left hand corner when I did this.

When I went to put the top back on I noticed a Frog at the bottom of the Tank on the Outside!

If I didn't notice him there I very well could have lost him forever.

Now I assume it just jumped out when I took the top off as they were all sitting at the very top of the Terrarium but I cannot be 100% sure.

I noticed a few small openings (Where the cord for the Temperature/Humidity gauge comes out of the Terrarium and the Locks on the side that clamp the screen top in place).

I covered those areas with tape.

So I have had them in an Exo Terra which is a little bit of a different design for 5 Months with no problems but now I am worried about this Terrarium not being escape proof.

I do count my Frogs every day (not a big deal with my regular Frogs) but the Thumbnails are very hard to spot.

And now I have a much bigger enclosure that I have to find them in.

If one gets out I will be looking forever to try to find a Frog that is not there.

Has anybody had any issues with the Zoo Med Terrariums in regards to Thumbnails?

Has anybody ever heard of them escaping?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I've never had an issue. If you make every effort to fruit fly proof them, you should cover your bases with thumbs. I filled the areas where the cords are intended to pass with pieces of foam I cut ou, including where the from tabs are that secure the screen. If you silicone the door gaps against fly escape you should be good there. The only other area I noticed is where the lever in the door pops up, there may be a small gap here. A bead o silicone here solved that small gap for me. I'd only really be concerned about newly morphed froglets or really tiny thumbs like some pumilio or relics.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I've never had an issue. If you make every effort to fruit fly proof them, you should cover your bases with thumbs. I filled the areas where the cords are intended to pass with pieces of foam I cut ou, including where the from tabs are that secure the screen. If you silicone the door gaps against fly escape you should be good there. The only other area I noticed is where the lever in the door pops up, there may be a small gap here. A bead o silicone here solved that small gap for me. I'd only really be concerned about newly morphed froglets or really tiny thumbs like some pumilio or relics.


I have Vents.

How big are they in regards to Pumilio and Relics?

P.S. I thought Pumilio were regular sized Frogs. I did not know that they were Thumbnails. You learn something new every day and I learn alot from this site.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have thumbs in both Exo and Zoomeds.... The only concern is make sure the wire installation clips are in the back to block the wholes. They are in the back of the lid and should have came with 2 clips that should be either already inserted or you will have to. Once those are in you will be good to go the only escapees I have had was from my own fault not shutting the door all the way on the Zoomeds.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Azurel said:


> I have thumbs in both Exo and Zoomeds.... The only concern is make sure the wire installation clips are in the back to block the wholes. They are in the back of the lid and should have came with 2 clips that should be either already inserted or you will have to. Once those are in you will be good to go the only escapees I have had was from my own fault not shutting the door all the way on the Zoomeds.


I put both on the back of the screen.

I just had to break off 1/3 of one of them to add my Exo Terra Temperature/Humidity Gauge.

Then I put tape over it to make it more secure.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

that Frog Guy said:


> I put both on the back of the screen.
> 
> I just had to break off 1/3 of one of them to add my Exo Terra Temperature/Humidity Gauge.
> 
> Then I put tape over it to make it more secure.


Sounds like your good to go.... The only other thing I did to mine which wasn't for frogs but flies. I took that back of the vent under the door off and added screen so the flies couldn't get out through the vent holes then put it back on.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Vents are a decent size thumbnail and you should have no issue. Some pumilio are quite small, like pops and escudo. Relics are very small as well. I could see some of those escaping through some of the smaller holes on Zoo Meds if not properly fruit fly proofed. I have my vents in a zoo med and have never had one escape through any of thievery small gaps. I did FF proof the doors on that Viv and covered the wire gaps in the back with foam. More for flies than concern about frogs.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Day two and all 4 of my Thumbnails are still in the Terrarium. 

Thanks for putting me at ease guys.

I was so worried.

They are just sitting in one spot though.

One got adventurous and moved to the other side of the Terrarium and hopped on a Flower.

How long do you think it will take for them to get used to their new environment and get back to normal?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Just give them time. I didn't see my vents for a couple weeks at first, but I saw fecals and evidence, footmarks on the glass. Now I see most or all every day. I packed 8 into an 18x18x24 and they breed like rabbits, to the point that I only occationally pull a clutch to raise.


----------

